# Can we submit two EOIs



## SaiDaivik (Jul 18, 2013)

Folks,

I have my skills assessment done from ACS and iam standing at 60 points. I have applied for re-assessment with additional documentation.

Can i submit the EOI for the first assessment with 60 points and try my luck? Again, once i get my skills re-assessed, can i go with another EOI?

Pl suggest. As the next round of EOI grant is on this Monday, i will plan as per the suggestions here.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

SaiDaivik said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have my skills assessment done from ACS and iam standing at 60 points. I have applied for re-assessment with additional documentation.
> 
> ...


Yes you can, I personnally had 2 EOI with 2 different ANSCO.


----------



## SaiDaivik (Jul 18, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Yes you can, I personnally had 2 EOI with 2 different ANSCO.


Many thanks Vincentluf. My ANSCO is same in both the cases.

Hope it will not be any issue if i submit the EOI now with 60 points.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

SaiDaivik said:


> Many thanks Vincentluf. My ANSCO is same in both the cases.
> 
> Hope it will not be any issue if i submit the EOI now with 60 points.


Why dont you just update the previous one?


----------



## SaiDaivik (Jul 18, 2013)

Vincent,

Can you clarify one thing :

My result letter says that my exp 'after' July2009 is considered to be at skilled level. Does it mean it starts from 1st July 09 or 1st Aug 09?


----------



## SaiDaivik (Jul 18, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Why dont you just update the previous one?


my re-assessment req is just initiated. I will have to wait for another 4-6 weeks for the result.

Meanwhile, i am trying my luck with current assessment with 60 points by submitting EOI.


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Vincentluf said:


> Yes you can, I personnally had 2 EOI with 2 different ANSCO.


Hello Vincentluf,
Can you please help me understand how this works? "2 EOI with 2 different ANSCO".
Isn't there a problem in submitting like this?

I am also planning to apply like this, as I have been working on 2 different job roles and have the skill assessment also done. But for one of my occupation i need to go through a state sponsorship only. So i havn't submitted any EOI for the other job code so far and thinking of applying for an EOI soon, if i get my SS cleared.

Thanks,
PJS


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

pjs said:


> Hello Vincentluf,
> Can you please help me understand how this works? "2 EOI with 2 different ANSCO".
> Isn't there a problem in submitting like this?
> 
> ...


I am interested to know the answer as well. But for my case, same ANZSCO but different states and different visa subclasses 489 and 190. Thanks a lot.


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

Hi all. I dont know how to make another EOI without changing my current EOI. How do I do it? Can anyone help in details? Thanks


----------



## vivekr (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a query.. I have submitted my EOI for 190 NSW on 20/10/2015 but have yet not got an invite. My code is 222311 (Financial investment adviser). Can I apply for EOI for independent 189 as well?
My consultant says that i will not be able to apply for 189 as my nominated occupation appears on the CSOL list but does not appear on the SOL list. He says I can apply for a sponsored visa but not the Independent visa. Is he correct?

Awaiting response,
Vivek Raghavan
Mumbai


----------



## Meenus (Jun 28, 2015)

Multiple EOI for Different Occupation at Same time.

I have +ve Skill Assessment from ACS for Skilled occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111) and Analyst Programmer (261311) +ve Skill Assessment from ACS. 

I already applied for 189, 190 EOI for ICT Business Analyst on August 2015.

Now I am planning to apply New / Fresh 189,190 EOI for Analyst Programmer. 

Please answer to my Query, 
1. whether it is possible to give Multiple EOI for Different Occupation at Same time, since have multiple Skill Assessment from ACS and eligible points?.
2. Whether, I need to withdraw ICT Busines Analyst and submit new EOI for Analyst Programmer (261311)?

Please Share your feed back.


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Meenus said:


> Multiple EOI for Different Occupation at Same time.
> 
> I have +ve Skill Assessment from ACS for Skilled occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111) and Analyst Programmer (261311) +ve Skill Assessment from ACS.
> 
> ...


hi Meenus,

can I know if you did 2 ACS assessment for 261111 and 261311?
I also apply 261111 for 189 and can I also just tick the option in EOI for 190? Do I need to re-do another ACS for 261111 for 190?

thanks for your info,


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ppuu said:


> Meenus said:
> 
> 
> > Multiple EOI for Different Occupation at Same time.
> ...


For one anzco code there is only one skill assessment needed.so your ACS result will be valid for both 189 as well as 190.


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

ppuu said:


> hi Meenus,
> 
> can I know if you did 2 ACS assessment for 261111 and 261311?
> I also apply 261111 for 189 and can I also just tick the option in EOI for 190? Do I need to re-do another ACS for 261111 for 190?
> ...


NO you wouldnt need another acs assessment.. While submitting EOI choose both 189 and 190 (with preferred state) - same acs holds good for both ..


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> For one anzco code there is only one skill assessment needed.so your ACS result will be valid for both 189 as well as 190.


thanks!!!

may I also know how to enter effective pointed month from ACS results in EOI?
mine was saying 'after Jan 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skill level '...should I count Jan 2010 as pointed month?


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

ppuu said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> may I also know how to enter effective pointed month from ACS results in EOI?
> mine was saying 'after Jan 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skill level '...should I count Jan 2010 as pointed month?


No its effective post date ..so its from Feb 2010 for your case


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks


----------

